# Happy to Help



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Hi Everyone,It has been 7 years of diarrhea control for me now. I started posting here and getting others to try calcium to control the diarrhea and I just wanted to say if you want info on what to take and how to take it just send me and email I am happy to pass the info along that may help you.Have a great day everyone.Linda


----------

